# Best European Expat city for English speakers?



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi There!

I know this is the Barcelona expats group, but i'd like to hear people's opinion on the Best European Expat city for English speakers? 

On my list is so far is : 

Barcelona, Berlin, Amsterdam, Stockholm, am i missing a few here? 

I am from Denmark, but don't want to live there. - cheers!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

London, Dublin??? 

Brussels is fairly easy to get around in English, but then again it is Brussels.
Amsterdam is a lovely city and as it's very touristy English is probably more common than in Brussels.

Plenty of the Costas of Spain are the same way too, if you want you can live in areas where it's all English, Dutch, German if that is what you like but it is also not so much that you can't enjoy the Spanish life as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

globalcitizen99 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I know this is the Barcelona expats group, but i'd like to hear people's opinion on the Best European Expat city for English speakers?
> 
> ...



:welcome:

this isn't the Barcelona expats group though - it's a forum for anyone from anywhere, who has moved (or wants to move) to any other country

this is 'Spain' area for those who live in (or want to ) Spain



I'm not sure about Barcelona being especially great for English speakers - though a wonderful city it's true

probably no better nor worse than any of the other great cities in Spain for English speakers - unless you factor in the fact that a lot of people will speak catalán rather than Spanish


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try York, your countrymen settled there


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'm also looking for a Start up tech savvy city as well.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

That's London isn't it? Just know they all drive on the wrong side.


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

NickZ, i know about London, but i've kind of ruled London out,
because it's so bloody expensive and the quality of life isn't that great.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

For tech only London. The wages should compensate for the costs. If you want real big tech start ups is is New York or California, the UK cash is tiny in comparison to what the guys in the states spend.

That said with the internet and tech you can work anywhere. I think you need to think what you want out of life first. There are quite a few start ups in Barcelona, Amsterdam, Warsaw, Paris, even Berlin where I see you are now. I guess every major European has its' fair share of demand for IT stuff.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

For tech I would seriously consider Tallin, I think the majority of the younger generation are well equipped in English and they have a booming IT sector.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

globalcitizen99 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm also looking for a Start up tech savvy city as well.


The UK is a fast growing area for I.T.

London can be a wonderful city if you have money, but property prices to both rent and buy are sky high, look at Birmingham. Its the countries second largest city, has a very good transport infrastructure (rail, train, road and buses), property is affordable, its has the most public parks in Europe, more canals than Venice and the best curry restaurants outside of mainland India/Pakistan. Its central, you can be anywhere in England and Wales (Wales being beautiful, you would enjoy the countryside there) even by car in no time at all.

You English language skills seem very good so move where you can best employ them and in Europe that would be the UK, certainly if your work relies more or less on a good internet provider and where Technology is booming and a common language is shared.

Good luck and keep us informed on how you get on.


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Great, thanks for all the replies, it's nice to hear what people think.
Tallin didn't cross my mind, and maybe outside of London is more affordable 
than London itself, maybe Brighton or other areas.


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

didn't think of Tallinn, thanks,
also outside of London, Brighton might be a better choice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to what I heard on the radio recently, you should head for Manchester!

Look North: Manchester seeks to become tech cluster of choice - IT Analysis from V3.co.uk

Much cheaper than London, Brighton or any other city in the southeast. Great people too (but don't mention the weather ...)


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm also looking at Quality of life as well as work opportunity.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

I would really suggest u to try out living in the cities u may like for maybe a week (rent an apartment, definitely not hotel! plus its always cheaper with apartment).

i tried prague, lisbon, vienna, geneva (within 3 years period) and used to study in london for 5 years altho i can only say this for myself (as diff people has diff perspective) but i have decided to move to barcelona by next year as it ticks all my boxes right away.

as for jobs in IT i think almost every big cities in Europe has either launched or soon-to-launch a development project to boost on IT sector. even barcelona developing one in the Pablenou area but then again tricky thing about govt/ municipal policies are they can change from time to time.

but if u want already-established IT market in Europe then definitely go to London. as long as ure earning Londoners salary u can survive living in a london property. just my opinion


----------



## eng (May 16, 2014)

From my 12years of travel experience, I'd say:

- Copenhagen
- Stockholm, Gothenburg


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I think it's personal as well,
for example i can't stand some places and nationalities,
where as other might love them......


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

globalcitizen99 said:


> didn't think of Tallinn, thanks,
> also outside of London, Brighton might be a better choice.


No Bradford


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> , look at Birmingham. Its the countries second largest city, has a very good transport infrastructure (rail, train, road and buses), property is affordable, its has the most public parks in Europe, more canals than Venice and the best curry restaurants outside of mainland India/Pakistan. Its central, you can be anywhere in England and Wales (Wales being beautiful, you would enjoy the countryside there) even by car in no time at all.
> 
> .


They speak English in Birmingham ?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

angkag said:


> They speak English in Birmingham ?


Well it is in England!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Brighton is good for media type tech start-ups. You could also try (creepy) Crawley as it's near Gatwick airport and commutable from both Brighton and London. problem is it's a bit dull, but you don't have to live there.


----------

